# Essex Breeder



## Briggsy36 (May 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for a breeder in Essex. I have found the following online:
Topmac
Broomhills
Essex Cockapoos

If you have any experience with the above breeders or know of any other breeders in Essex I would appreciate your feedback

Many thanks for your time in advance


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Hi
I'm looking in Essex and Suffolk. I don't have any experience of the breeders you mention but have been in touch with Beechtree Pets near Colchester. They seem very good so will probably go and visit them soon. Will post when I've been.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Topmac is the only one I've heard of. Weller on here is a Topmac dog and he is lovely.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Topmac have a good reputation. Donna from Essex Cockapoo is great she's got a Facebook page of the same name where owners post about their dogs and Donna posts updates on her dogs and litters. Because the name of the page doesn't really make it obvious that its Donnas page you'll find people asking in general about breeders in Essex take a look great to see feed back from other owners x


----------

